# Metallicy



## Pelle (Mar 12, 2010)

Some pics












Female






I believe a subadult female


----------



## Pelle (Mar 12, 2010)

Subadult male


----------



## revmdn (Mar 12, 2010)

So awesome. Someone in the States needs to get these so I can have some. Keep those photos comming please.


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome species. Thanks for sharing these great photos.


----------



## sufistic (Mar 12, 2010)

Another Asian gem. Wonderful photos Pim.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 12, 2010)

Beautiful mantis!


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Mar 12, 2010)

I ... AM ... IRON... MANTIS

I immediately thought of that Black Sabbath song when I looked at these pictures. These mantises look like they are indeed made of metal. And metal is awesome \m/!

How big do these fellas get?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2010)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Christian (Mar 12, 2010)

Males about 3 cm, females 3.5 cm. I will have some adults with me tomorrow at Hamm, so everyone who will be there can come along and watch them.


----------



## Pelle (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------



## naeff002 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have seen them, from Christian and also the ones from Pim. They were just a bit smaller than now. I was considering taking them in Hamm, but the L1 was a bit to small.


----------



## Pelle (Apr 15, 2010)

Almost adult

The female in the photo's in my previous post wasn't subadult.

This one is


----------



## Pelle (Apr 15, 2010)

Subadult male


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 15, 2010)

Very cool. The males seem to look pretty similar to the females. How aggressive are these guys?


----------



## revmdn (Apr 15, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2010)

So cool!


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 16, 2010)

Wonderful pics Pim, looking forward to the adult pics and best of luck.


----------



## Pelle (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks!

I'm looking forward to the adults as well


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 22, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## Pelle (Apr 26, 2010)

Well the first male is adult

Shortly after shedding

















A while later


----------



## BLuEz (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, the coloration looks amazing! Thanks for sharing pix


----------



## revmdn (Apr 30, 2010)

These may be my overall new favorite mantis.


----------



## Pelle (May 7, 2010)

One female is close to adult

I also made a crappy video to show how fast they are



























2nd adult male
















Their food


----------



## naeff002 (May 7, 2010)

Pelle said:


> One female is close to adult
> 
> I also made a crappy video to show how fast they are


great pics, I hope she will be adult soon, so you can breed with them


----------



## Borya (May 10, 2010)

Thank you for the video!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 10, 2010)

Great pix, though it would be hard not to have a great pic of this species! I enjoyed the video. It looked as though the fire bratts were hunting the mantids! How do you keep your fire bratts, by the way? I'm thinking of getting some.


----------



## Pelle (May 10, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Great pix, though it would be hard not to have a great pic of this species! I enjoyed the video. It looked as though the fire bratts were hunting the mantids! How do you keep your fire bratts, by the way? I'm thinking of getting some.


Thanks. The firebratts are mostly hidden in the bark, so I removed them from the bark. that's why they were running around so much  

I keep them in a 18x18x18cm plastic box with a 4x4cm airhole in de lid. A small cup with soaked tissuepaper. And a load of dry torn tissuepaper where they can crawl on.

They are under a 40W spot, so it's get's around 35-40C. And I feed them fishfood


----------



## Pelle (May 10, 2010)

Adult female  






A while later


----------



## Pelle (May 10, 2010)

Next day





















2 days later


----------



## naeff002 (May 10, 2010)

beautifull animal, I really love them. I already started breeding firebrats.


----------



## Borya (May 19, 2010)

Why do they have these enormously huge spines on the foreleg tibia? What role does it play during the hunt?


----------



## Christian (May 19, 2010)

That's the question, isn't it? I am going to publish something on the mantis foreleg soon.


----------



## tier (May 19, 2010)

My question is:

Why did they decide to become such a colorful species within evolution?

Are they trying to look like poisoness wasps? Or aren't they such colorfull in their predator's eyes? is this coloration camoflage? Not for human eyes for sure! Are you going to answer this question in your publication, too?

regards


----------



## Christian (May 19, 2010)

Not in that one. I will focus exclusively on the foreleg of several mantid species.


----------



## revmdn (May 19, 2010)

Stunning mantids.


----------



## Ghozt (Jul 3, 2010)

W T F are those ?

I want some !


----------



## Precarious (Jul 26, 2010)

Unbelievably beautiful! :wub: 

We need these in the states ASAP.

Get on it, people!


----------

